# Done Deal!



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I got an inside credible source that tells me he is 100% certain that the Blazers will trade the #3 pick to the Bobcats for the #5 and #13 pick. Other players might also be involved, gotta tune into the draft on Tuesday. The Bobcats *WILL DRAFT MARTELL WEBSTER AND LATER TRADE HIM TO PORTLAND.* Supposely John Nash is enamored with the kid and got put off by Gerald Greens attitude when he only would do solo workouts. Having said this, Webster is in the class of Green, the Blazers actually have him rated ahead of Green as do other teams. Plus he is a local product and has good character. Bickerstaff wants local product Chris Paul and will do this trade. As for the #13 pick, the Blazers or Bobcats considering when the trade will be announced, will consider taking a big man like Andrew Bynum or a Sean May to back up Zebo. 

So don't get mad at me, I'm just reporting news, I'm 100% positive this trade will go down. Portland will select Chris Paul with the #3 pick(it will look awkward, Paul will probably pull an Eli Manning) and when the Bobcats take Webster with the #5 pick, everything will start to come together.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

No offense but, I hope you're wrong. It's not that I wanted to break the news myself (that'd be likely :biggrin, that I don't like the deal, etc. It's solely because I'd hope Nash would keep his options open until at least Tuesday morning -- as teams get more desperate I'd think the bidding would continue to rise.

That said, there's something to be said for taking the deal in hand over the countless deals in the bush. And who knows, if they've managed to sew everything up such that there's no longer any reason to be on the phone with GMs regarding trades over the next day or so, maybe they can fit Porter into their schedule sooner. :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Well let's just find out on Tuesday night. The picture with Chris Paul wearing a Blazers hat will be priceless!


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

How is your source connected with the Blazers?

But this is the best deal I think we could get for the #3. I don't like the thought of selecting May at #13. We need an athletic rebounder to backup Randolph, not a clone of Randolph.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

QRICH said:


> How is your source connected with the Blazers?
> 
> But this is the best deal I think we could get for the #3. I don't like the thought of selecting May at #13. We need an athletic rebounder to backup Randolph, not a clone of Randolph.


I'm with you, QRICH -- I'd much rather have a defender/defensive rebounder than a Randolph clone.... *unless* the plan is to move one of the two of them.

If it does, in fact, turn out that both May and Randolph are on the opening day roster, some silver lining is that the other players and coaching staff won't have to do as much adapting of game plans when May comes in. :biggrin: 

And, there's still the possibility of Theo and Joel playing at the same time. While that combination had issues last year, if the other three positions on the floor are stronger than they were (either due to experience or upgrades) it might not be so bad.


----------



## OntheRocks (Jun 15, 2005)

Don't you love how almost everyone now adays has credible sources? Especially those who are unnamed. w00t. 

Although it's the best "rumor" trade that I've heard if nash and co really want Webfoot, and can get the 13th pick on top of it? eh why not.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

At #13 (if Bynum is gone) I'd take a look at Fran Vasquez. A 6'11' PF/C who has a rep of being a very good defensive player and rebounder.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

please don't tell me your credible source is John Canzano or Jason Quick...


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

Let's just wait until Tuesday, when the Blazers take Paul and the Bobcats take Webster you know a deal will take place soon after that. There's a good chance a couple of different trades between other teams will also take place (Lakers).


----------



## riehldeal (May 11, 2003)

i would be a happy man.....and he said involves other players too, wonder who????

god i love me the draft! haha


----------



## NBAGOD (Aug 26, 2004)

Unless your source is Nash, Patterson, Allen or Pritchard....then you have no source. Having worked in the NBA for many years, I can assure you that the GM isn't walking around the office updating the staff on what deals are in the works. Even from the inside, I've never had any clue on deals until they happened.

Kudos if you're right....it makes sense....but I can't imagine any credible (i.e. the above 4 guys) "source" supplying this kind of information.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

NBAGOD said:


> Unless your source is Nash, Patterson, Allen or Pritchard....then you have no source. Having worked in the NBA for many years, I can assure you that the GM isn't walking around the office updating the staff on what deals are in the works. Even from the inside, I've never had any clue on deals until they happened.
> 
> Kudos if you're right....it makes sense....but I can't imagine any credible (i.e. the above 4 guys) "source" supplying this kind of information.


And then there's the point that, recently anyway, it's been seeming like anyone even suspected of leaking anything beyond changes to the uniforms is getting let go....


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

I actually don't mind the idea at all of a Randolph clone. why would anybody complain about drafting a 20/10 power forward that late in the draft?


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

I would really like this , No to the Utah trade tho


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

theWanker said:


> I actually don't mind the idea at all of a Randolph clone. why would anybody complain about drafting a 20/10 power forward that late in the draft?


Maybe for the same reasons that people complain about Randolph. He was drafted late too.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

they're probably saying the exact same thing about #2 in atlanta right now : )


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

Charlotte sure getting a lot of mileage out of that #5 and #13 picks

Do they get Atlanta's #2 as well?  Supposedly also a done deal


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree with NBAGOD, you gotta wonder who the "source" is and question if its legit, especially considering all the other rumors. Later today, if major media outlets are reporting it, I may then start believing. BUT, I hope this is true, because I like this deal. I wish they could announce the deal before the draft, so we could see Webster take the stage with a TRAIL BLAZER hat on.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

A couple of quick things. 

1. This is the best trade to have a "credible" source about because it makes the most sense for both teams.

2. You must work for either the FAN or Fox sports NW because you think Martell Webster is a "local" product. Last time I checked Seattle and Portland were in two entirly different states. MEMO TO THE FAN. WE ARE NOT SEATTLE SOUTH.

3. I actually have someone I trust a lot and he says that there are no deals that are done. In fact he told me about a deal that is being discussed that doesn't involve Charlotte at all.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

If the subject says done deal, it never is. Doubly so for each exclamation point after said subject. Double it all again if it's in all caps... right PBF? :biggrin: 


ZACH AND DA TRADED FOR BOGUT AND REDD!!! DONE DEAL!!!


----------



## kaydow (Apr 6, 2004)

If this is in fact the way it goes down, I guess I have to learn to like Webster. Green is the guy I want, but it's looking like he'll be somewhere else--man I hope it's not the Lakers. I just have a sick feeling that may be the case. The scary thing about Webster isn't his ankles to me, it's his reported lack of athleticism (by some) Others, however, seem to think Webster has a complete game. I haven't seen enough of him to judge for myself. I guess if this trade goes down, and we get #5 & #13, Webster and May just isn't very exciting. But in the long run, if it makes us a better team, I'm for it. I really don't care how flashy the Blazers are, I'd take the Pistons roster if I had the choice--I just want to get back to competing/play off runs.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Unless your source is Nash, Patterson, Allen or Pritchard....then you have no source. Having worked in the NBA for many years, I can assure you that the GM isn't walking around the office updating the staff on what deals are in the works. Even from the inside, I've never had any clue on deals until they happened.
> 
> Kudos if you're right....it makes sense....but I can't imagine any credible (i.e. the above 4 guys) "source" supplying this kind of information.



Right on the money here, having somewhat the same expierience as NBAGOD though less years in the NBA I have to agree.

On other note...NBAGOD who are you...you seem to think you know me so give me some clues as to who you are. I assume you worked for the Blazers?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't really care if it's from a source or not--whether it is or is not, what does it matter until it happens?--but I'm hoping that we can get the 5 and 13 from Charlotte.

I think that I, as the Blazers, would actually consider doing the deal now, and letting Charlotte get the slight chance of having Marvin Williams slide to them, if Charlotte would make the move.

As to Webster-vs-Green: I don't really know. I prefer Green, but Webster sounds like he's a very good prospect, too, and I'd trust the Blazers to make the right decision.

At 13, May wouldn't thrill me, but I'm confident there would be some guys there that would upgrade our talent base for the future.

Ed O.


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

kaydow said:


> If this is in fact the way it goes down, I guess I have to learn to like Webster. Green is the guy I want, but it's looking like he'll be somewhere else--man I hope it's not the Lakers. I just have a sick feeling that may be the case. The scary thing about Webster isn't his ankles to me, it's his reported lack of athleticism (by some) Others, however, seem to think Webster has a complete game. I haven't seen enough of him to judge for myself. I guess if this trade goes down, and we get #5 & #13, Webster and May just isn't very exciting. But in the long run, if it makes us a better team, I'm for it. I really don't care how flashy the Blazers are, I'd take the Pistons roster if I had the choice--I just want to get back to competing/play off runs.



I feel the same way you do . I would rather have Green than Webster but maybe the blazers feel different .

We shall see tomorrow night


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ill give you props for breaking this one to this forum if it all goes down as reported, SolidGuy.

But if it doesnt, your credibility will have gone down the crapper.

But just for the record, I would be perfectly happy if the Blazers were to land both Webster and Fernandez (at #5 and #13, respectively).

T minus 32 hours and counting...

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

BlazerCaravan said:


> If the subject says done deal, it never is. Doubly so for each exclamation point after said subject. Double it all again if it's in all caps... right PBF? :biggrin:
> 
> ZACH AND DA TRADED FOR BOGUT AND REDD!!! DONE DEAL!!!


Wow. Im impressed with your memory, BC! Yes, those are the rules for posting bogus trade reports. ALL CAPS, FOLLOWED BY EXACTLY THREE (3) EXCLAMATION POINTS!!!



PBF


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

as I said all allong.. if the end result is

Webster or Green AND Bynum or INSERT BACKUP PF HERE?


I will be quite happy :banana:

I do not care how we get there... just get ur dun'


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I wouldn't mind if they purchased the Grizz 19th pick from them either...they supposedly are willing to sell it.


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

in an interview a few weeks ago.. Jerry West said that was totally false...

then went on to say, since when does $3 mil get a rebound.. or something to that effect

but they may change their mind if it involves getting rid of Bonzi


----------



## trifecta (Oct 10, 2002)

While I always doubt the credibility of rumors, I just wanted to say that there are plenty of people out there who have reliable info - not just the four names mentioned above. Players, their agents and whoever they decide to talk with could also have a very good idea as to what will happen Tuesday.

I'd love to see this go down though.


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

17 hours, 33 minutes, 3 seconds until the draft. Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Spoolie Gee (Feb 3, 2005)

You need to get a new imaginary source.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Spoolie Gee said:


> You need to get a new imaginary source.


:rotf:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Where are you SolidGuy? 

:redface:


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

2.5 hours to go

+ NOW a 30 minute wait to get to Portland

then an undisclosed amount of time to get to #27?


----------



## Trader Ed (Jun 17, 2002)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I got an inside credible source that tells me he is 100% certain that the Blazers will trade the #3 pick to the Bobcats for the #5 and #13 pick. Other players might also be involved, gotta tune into the draft on Tuesday. The Bobcats *WILL DRAFT MARTELL WEBSTER AND LATER TRADE HIM TO PORTLAND.* .


:makeadeal http://blazers.com

Does crow taste anything like chicken?

*just kidding


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

(crickets)



PBF


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Trader Bob said:


> 2.5 hours to go
> 
> + NOW a 30 minute wait to get to Portland
> 
> then an undisclosed amount of time to get to #27?


You forgot the 19th pick......oh wait......was I suppose to say that? Scratch that......your right Trader Bob!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SolidGuy3 (Apr 23, 2005)

I'll admit it, I was wrong. I was confident that the Bobcats and Blazers would do the deal, I don't know what happened. What I am right about though is that the Blazers will take Martell Webster with the #6 pick.


----------



## RedHot&Rolling (Jun 26, 2004)

SolidGuy3 said:


> I'll admit it, I was wrong. I was confident that the Bobcats and Blazers would do the deal, I don't know what happened. What I am right about though is that the Blazers will take Martell Webster with the #6 pick.


And we believe you, too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

A little bird told me that we will be trading Miles and the 27th for orange sherbert for the entire east side of Portland. Not a bad deal.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

thylo said:


> A little bird told me that we will be trading Miles and the 27th for orange sherbert for the entire east side of Portland. Not a bad deal.


:laugh:


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

> Ill give you props for breaking this one to this forum if it all goes down as reported, SolidGuy.
> 
> But if it doesnt, your credibility will have gone down the crapper



BOOM!!! PBF called it!

Credibility = Crap

credible source this...credible source that. I probably have 15 or so friends who still work at TBI or Global spectrum and they all tell me all kinds of rumours, the difference is I don't post thos and call them "credible."


----------



## talman (Dec 31, 2002)

thylo said:


> A little bird told me that we will be trading Miles and the 27th for orange sherbert for the entire east side of Portland. Not a bad deal.


Is it the kind that comes in a little cup and includes the little wooden spoon thingy? If so that would SO be worth it. :biggrin:


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

> What I am right about though is that the Blazers will take Martell Webster with the #6 pick.


 NotsoSolidGuy3, Dude, you haven't gotten the last batch of egg off your face and you're asking for it again?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

thylo said:


> A little bird told me that we will be trading Miles and the 27th for orange sherbert for the entire east side of Portland. Not a bad deal.


Miles *and* the pick for the sherbert? :no: Surely Miles would be enough or, maybe throw in Ha?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

PorterIn2004 said:


> Miles *and* the pick for the sherbert? :no: Surely Miles would be enough or, maybe throw in Ha?


 At first glance I would agree with you, however they will throw in the little wooden spoons that are always come with orange sherbert. The spoons!! need I say more!


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Sorry, I'm spoiled. I only eat orange sherbet (not sherbert) if it is homemade with organically grown blood oranges. Preferably from my garden.
But the spoons are prettty cool.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

thylo said:


> At first glance I would agree with you, however they will throw in the little wooden spoons that are always come with orange sherbert. The spoons!! need I say more!


Okay. :sigh: I think I'd still prefer to have the pick over the spoons but, it's true that the sherbert would be lacking something without them. And, I don't want Trader Bob to have to eat his without said spoon. I have to wonder, though, what we'll think about this move five years down the line....


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

crandc said:


> Sorry, I'm spoiled. I only eat orange sherbet *(not sherbert)* if it is homemade with organically grown blood oranges. Preferably from my garden.
> But the spoons are prettty cool.



sher·bert (-bûrt) A frozen dessert made primarily of fruit juice, sugar, and water, and also containing milk, egg white, or gelatin.


----------

